# risk of miscarriage after heartbeat



## worried

hi,

can any one help. had a missed miscarriage in May, only a little brown blood. Baby died at 6weeks scanned at 8 weeks.

Pregnant again but had brown blood today at 7 weeks. Went to EPU and midwife did internal scan baby measuring 7 weeks and heartbeat. 

Does anyone know cahnces of misscarriage after heartbeat seen?


----------



## Janisdkh

Hiya I did some research for you :)

https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer03.html


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

it can happen unforchantly.. 3 of my 4 m/cs had heartbeats for only days later 2 die.


----------



## porkpie1981

It can happen but i know its lower after a heartbeat is seen


----------



## Brockie

just have faith darling and try not to research too much, stay positive and im sure all will be well xxx i had a mmc back in feb and here i am 27 weeks, each pregancy is different you must remember that:hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

I think the statistics are only something like 1% after you have observed a healthy heartbeat by 8wks?

Try not to worry hun im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## codex

^^ that is good to know! I feel so much better now too. I do not worry too much but that just made my day lol LO had a strong heartbeat at 10 weeks so unless there is the other unmentionable problems with LO I am good to go :D

Love you ladies here so full of knowledge!


----------



## mariucha77

when I did the early scan (I was 8 weeks) the doctor told me that most MC happen before 7 weeks and after seeing the heartbeat, you have 90% chance of having a healthy pregnancy. So... try not to worry too much (easier said than done, I know!!)


----------



## charliesmom

You just never know. All I can say is, try not to think of it and enjoy life! What will happen will happen and there's nothing you can do to prevent it... so don't spend too much time worrying that you can't enjoy living. Statistics say it's a 2-4% chance of miscarriage after you see the heartbeat, unfortunately though, it still happens.


----------



## kristen77

Janisdkh said:


> Hiya I did some research for you :)
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer03.html


i know this is an old thread but i found it when i was googling...thanks so much for the website xxx


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev097pr___.png


----------



## littledemonme

Hi, we're holding on in there too, this is what the miscarriage association says:
"Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%. A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks to 99.4%. "
FX for all our beans.


----------



## Gemma_xX

_Hey

With my last pregnancy i saw the heartbeat at 5weeks,miscarried at 10weeks, this was back in April.
Im now 7weeks pregnant, been bleeding for a week, but seen heartbeat last week x_


----------



## Rach27

littledemonme said:


> Hi, we're holding on in there too, this is what the miscarriage association says:
> "Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%. A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks to 99.4%. "
> FX for all our beans.

Loved reading that!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mysteriouseye

This made me happy :)


----------



## sunnysun

Just what I needed a bit of positive news!

Finger crossed for everyone


----------



## lil-lauren

exactly what i needed to read!!


----------



## jc_d1

littledemonme said:


> Hi, we're holding on in there too, this is what the miscarriage association says:
> "Research has shown that if you see a heartbeat at 6 weeks of pregnancy, the chances of the pregnancy continuing are 78%. A heartbeat at 8 weeks increases the chance of a continuing pregnancy to 98% and at 10 weeks to 99.4%. "
> FX for all our beans.



Hi I go for my early dating ultrasound tomorrow. (no period since last miscarriage.) I have had 3 pre-test miscarriages and our last one was post-test. (I don't generally show up preggers on a hpt until approx 6 weeks since lmp).

I was wondering if the dates in your quote are based on lmp or date of conception. Thanks!!

I'm trying to figure out when to break the news, because once we tell his family; EVERYONE will know (small town) and I'm terrified I'll lose him/her. :'C


----------



## LeeMacca

2%-5% I have been told!


----------



## meeky81

Janisdkh said:


> Hiya I did some research for you :)
> 
> https://www.wdxcyber.com/ninfer03.html

Thanks for this, the link has made me smile :flower:


----------

